# Montar sistema de archivos FAT (solucionado)

## afb

Hola a todos. tengo un teléfono movil para el cual windows reporta 2 particiones, una FAT32 y la otra FAT. Ahora cuando intento conectarlo en mi gentoo solamente reconoce la partición FAT32. Cómo puedo hacer para que reconozca la FAT.

Tengo en el kernel soporte para vfat y msdos.Last edited by afb on Thu Jan 26, 2012 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

si ya tienes soporte en el kernel, intenta montarlo a mano. Para asegurarte de que tu kernel soporta ambos mira en /proc/filesystems.

Si funciona así, es problema del entorno que uses. Recuerda que ( al menos en gnome ) para que funciona el automontaje NO puedes tener el dispositivo en el fstab.

saluetes

----------

## afb

No puedo montar la partición a mano porque el kernel solamente me genera en /dev el dispositivo correspondiente a la partición FAT32.

----------

## gringo

 *afb wrote:*   

> No puedo montar la partición a mano porque el kernel solamente me genera en /dev el dispositivo correspondiente a la partición FAT32.

 

y que tienes en el dmesg p.ej. cuando conectas el disposivito ??

saluetes

----------

## afb

La salida de dmesg cuando conecto el movil

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=0002

usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

usb 2-5: Product: HUAWEI G7210 

usb 2-5: Manufacturer: HUAWEI G7210 Inc

usb 2-5: SerialNumber: 539616405987564

scsi5 : usb-storage 2-5:1.0

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI    G7210 DISK      6236 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 7829504 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que tendrás que recompilar el núcleo.

Prueba a asignar la variable SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y.

En el menú que presenta make menuconfig, la opción equivalente estará en Device Drivers / SCSI device support / Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device.

----------

## afb

Ya funciona correctamente. Muchas gracias

----------

